# Entrepreneur visa to Finland



## Tandonma (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi All, I am an Indian national residing in dubai and planning to setup a company in Finland for immigration purpose. Spoke to one of the consultant and I have been advised that the registration and all process will take approx 10months and cost included will be Euro 20000. And additionally I have to show Euro 20000 for each individual migrating. Ex if it’s a family of 3, I need to show 60000 over and above the expense. I want to open the company on my wife’s name so that I can work and support during that time. Can someone please help me with my questions on this? Is the amount correct to register the entity and also how would I show its operational and pay tax. What would be my additional expense post company registration? I also have another query on different lines whether I will be able to get a job for survival ex. Gas station or grocery store (I am am indian national with no knowledge of fin language). Your valuable inputs will be really helpful to make my mind. Pleas help


----------



## andrew8 (Oct 5, 2018)

Are you sure the cost is 20000€?

According to the migration department the fee itself is only 450€

https://migri.fi/en/article/-/asset...aajat-voivat-hakea-omaa-lupaa-1-4-2018-alkaen

Don't get taken for a ride by a lawyer looking to make some extra cash. Make sure to do your research!


----------

